# my dog got ran over need advice asap please!!



## jam2thejars (Mar 22, 2012)

My 9month old female beagle got ran over a few hours ago, she sliped out of her harness, the car that hit her going very fast (over the speed limt) And didnt even stop to see if she was okay! just carried on driving  she ran off and hid then when i ran to get her she ran to me with her tail under her legs and cwtched in to me and give loads of kisses she was very scared so i carried her to the car then we
We brought her home and checked her over, i saw she had a few cuts and has black all down the side of her face and body where the car hit her. her paw is a little swollen and her eyes have gone a little bloodshot but apart frm that she Seems fine shes eating, drinking still full of energy running around the house and is showing no sing of pain atall 
Im going to keep an eye on her over night and take her to the vets in the morning just to be on the safe side. Will she be okay? I feel so lucky that shes still alive because by the hit of the car we thought we had lost her 

if i had my way she would be at the vets right now but i have no way of getting her there at this time  i be taking her to the vets at 6am ill keep you all posted. i love my pup to bits and seeing what i seen tonight i would not wish it on anyone i just feel so lucky shes okay 

I agree my dog means so much to me and i cant bare to imagine life with out her! shes more than just a pet! shes part of the family the emerg-vets is pretty far away from me but my friend just rang and shes on her way! So shes going to take me and my pup to the vets iv just rang to tell them im on my way so she'll be seen stright away!  i hope to god she'll be okay shes a strong/brave little fighter, fingers crossed  il keep u posted.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Truthfully I think I'd already be at the vets.. I don't know if concussion would be the same as humans but think its likely to be.. I hope that she been very lucky but sadly not all the damage may be external.
Hope she's ok, I can't imagine how you must feel.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

DO NOT WAIT she could have all sorts of internal damage going on 

TAKE HER TO THE EMERGENCY VETS NOW!!! please don't wait until morning, she will need x-rays, she will be in alot of pain so will need pain killers too! dogs will hide there pain if they can, if you wait then im afraid all sorts of complications could become apparent, take her to the emergancy vet right now 

I hope she will be ok but she must go to a vet immediatly!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

If it were me, she would already be at the vets. How far is it to the vets? Can you get a taxi, or bus, or friend to drive you there? She could have internal bleeding, she may well be dead by 7am.

Sorry to be so harsh, but if your kid got hit by a car, wouldn't you be on the way to the hospital? Even worse an animal cannot tell you where it hurts. I really hope she is OK.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

jam2thejars said:


> if i had my way she would be at the vets right now but i have no way of getting her there at this time  i be taking her to the vets at 6am ill keep you all posted. i love my pup to bits and seeing what i seen tonight i would not wish it on anyone i just feel so lucky shes okay


you can get a taxi
you can call a friend or family member 
god if it was me I would run there if I had to!
although a taxi seems the best option
or you could call at a neighbours 
sorry but theres a lot of ways to get to a vet if you just try

as was mentioned she may not see 6am thats the harsh reality 
and I'm pretty sure you not taking her and leaving her with possible injury and no vet treatment is cruelity

sorry I seem harsh but you need to realise that just because she seems ok on the outside she may be very badly injured, internal bleeding, head injury, please make more effort to get her to a vet, call a taxi there will still be some running

and if you can't get to a vet call the vet to come to you! some emergancy vets will send someone out, yes it will cost, but saving her life should be more important I hate to think of the paiin she is likely in so please please get her seen asap.

fingers and paws crossed here that she will be alright


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

I fully agree with ^^^^^PLEASE do not wait, you never know what could be going on internally! i would rather be safe (and have the Vet tell me all is well) than sorry (and find out that treatment could of helped, and WAS needed) 


So sorry this happened to your baby.
Welcome.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Friends car , taxi , hell if nothing else id walk to the vets carrying my dog

Your dog needs to see a vet NOW !
she could have internal bleeding , broken/fractured bones , she could go into shock , she could be in pain 
Hopefully none of this is true and she got lucky (well you know what I mean) but is it really worth waiting to find out


----------



## jam2thejars (Mar 22, 2012)

I agree my dog means so much to me and i cant bare to imagine life with out her! shes more than just a pet! shes part of the family the emerg-vets is pretty far away from me but my friend just rang and shes on her way! hope to god she'll be okay shes a strong/brave little fighter, fingers crossed  il keep u posted.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

jam2thejars said:


> I agree my dog means so much to me and i cant bare to imagine life with out her! shes more than just a pet! shes part of the family the emerg-vets is pretty far away from me but my friend just rang and shes on her way! hope to god she'll be okay shes a strong/brave little fighter, fingers crossed  il keep u posted.


Thats great new's hun! where would we be without friends....Good luck hun i hope your baby will be ok.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

OP did say in first post her friend rang and was taking her straight away - great friend. I would be more worried about shock even without injury.

Fingers crossed she is okay and is allowed back home after a check. Sounds like a lucky escape doesn't it? Poor lil kid.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Malmum said:


> OP did say in first post her friend rang and was taking her straight away - great friend. I would be more worried about shock even without injury.
> 
> I dont remember reading that bit hun! ^^^ or i wouldn't have posted what i did  i must be going blind in my old age! :blush2:
> 
> Fingers crossed she is okay and is allowed back home after a check. Sounds like a lucky escape doesn't it? Poor lil kid.


............................


----------



## jam2thejars (Mar 22, 2012)

Angie2011 said:


> Thats great new's hun! where would we be without friends....Good luck hun i hope your baby will be ok.


Hiya just thought id let you know bailey is doing fine, actually shes better than fine shes 
back to her normal cheeky self, shes a bit jumpy when she sees cars pass now but the vet said thats normal and she should be fine in the next few days, she had some antibiotics to help with the pain and to help the cuts heal, but yes shes back to her cheeky self running around giving everyone loads of kisses, im so proud of her shes one strong pup  got her loads of nice treats and a new toy for her b'coz shes been such a brave girl


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

jam2thejars said:


> Hiya just thought id let you know bailey is doing fine, actually shes better than fine shes
> back to her normal cheeky self, shes a bit jumpy when she sees cars pass now but the vet said thats normal and she should be fine in the next few days, she had some antibiotics to help with the pain and to help the cuts heal, but yes shes back to her cheeky self running around giving everyone loads of kisses, im so proud of her shes one strong pup  got her loads of nice treats and a new toy for her b'coz shes been such a brave girl


I am glad your girl seems OK - did the vet do a full examination or any scans for internal injuries? Babies dones tend to be soft and therefore difficult to break - sounds like puppies are the same.

Antibiotics aren't for pain, they will be to either stop, or reduce the risk of infection from open wounds.

It must be busy where you are to know your girl is nervous of cars between midnight and 7am - I assume she went in your friends car to the vets without any trouble?

Here's to a speedy recovery for her - I would still be inclined to keep a careful eye on her for the next few days.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Keep us updated 

Glad the vet says she is okay, but that must have been such an awful experience for you, makes me feel sick just reading it.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Keep us updated
> 
> Glad the vet says she is okay, but that must have been such an awful experience for you, makes me feel sick just reading it.


My dog was run over on Christmas Eve 1976 and killed instantly after he slipped out when my mum waved my sister off to a christmas party - it's something that has stayed with me ever since.

I also sadly witnessed a friends puppy run over and killed instantly in the heavy snow in the early 1980's after it fell out of his arms just as a Landrover came flying around the corner - again - not something I will ever forget


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

That is such good news, she is a very lucky dog


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Please to read your baby is doing well.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Malmum said:


> OP did say in first post her friend rang and was taking her straight away - great friend. I would be more worried about shock even without injury.
> 
> Fingers crossed she is okay and is allowed back home after a check. Sounds like a lucky escape doesn't it? Poor lil kid.


the op edited their post twice to add bits on, so it never mentioned the friend at first it said they were waiting until morning and there was no way to get to the vets

glad shes ok though i hope nothing else so awful happens in the future but if it does you must go to a vet straight away 
you were very lucky this time theres no time to wait and see in cases like this


----------



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)

Glad to hear your dog has bounced back so quickly.

Our Marmite was run over, 3 weeks after we got him (aged 10 months), it was my fault and I have never felt so awful in my life.

I opened the door slightly to put out a rubbish bag (to run round the side later) and he squashed himself up between my legs and got out, it was all so fast I couldn't grab him. It was sods law that this happened as school finished, when our road becomes busier then normal. He ran down the road and out in front of a car, the bang was horrendoushmy:hmy:And I really thought he had been killed, but he got up and ran back indoors!!!!!! By the time I made it back indoors he had started to go into shock. He was really shaking and bleeding from his eye, and making a funny noise. He laid down and I couldn't pick him up, he is just to heavy for me. I called the vet straight away to say I was just waiting for my husband and that we would be straight down.

We couldn't believe that he hadn't broken any bones, he didn't have internal bleeding, all he had were a few cuts. He was cleaned up and given anti inflammatories, anti biotics, and very strong pain killers. It was a good few days before he even asked for a walk.

A horrible experience that I would never want to go through again!!!!!


----------

